# MySQL-Daten in ein ARRAY schreiben



## loddarmattheus (19. April 2005)

Ich stell mich glaub ich ziemlich blöd an, aber an dem Problem sitz ich schon seit einigen Stunden:

Ich hab eine Datenbank mit Spalte "Name". In der stehen verschiedene Begriffe, wie Apfel, Birne, Pflaume, usw. jeweils in verschiedenen Reihen.

Diese Daten brauch ich in einer Variablen in der Form:


```
$words = array ('Apfel','Birne','Pflaume', usw.);
```

Das auslesen und ausgeben der Zeilenwerte krieg ich bereits hin:


```
$anfrage ='SELECT name FROM '.$tables->produkt;
$result = mysql_query($anfrage);

while($worte = mysql_fetch_array($result))
{
echo "$worte[name]<br>";
}
```

Wem die Function Levenshtein 
was sagt, versteht, warum ich die Spaltenwerte in der oben genannten Form brauche.

Ich dachte, in der Form $words = array($worte[name]) ginge es, aber es geht nicht.

Wäre dankbar für jeden Tipp.


----------



## hpvw (19. April 2005)

```
$anfrage ='SELECT name FROM '.$tables->produkt;
$result = mysql_query($anfrage);
$worte=array();
while($row = mysql_fetch_array($result)) {
    $worte[] = $row['Name'];
}
//Hier kannst Du mit dem Array $worte arbeiten
print_r($worte);
```


----------



## loddarmattheus (19. April 2005)

Danke - jetzt gehts


----------



## loddarmattheus (20. April 2005)

Vielleicht doch noch ein kleine Frage...

wenn ich mir das generierte Array hinterher anschaue, kann ich damit nicht weiterarbeiten.


```
Array ( [0] => Apfel [1] => Birne [2] => Pflaume [3] => Kirsche)
```

Es sollte aber in der oben genannten Form erscheinen:


```
$words = array ('Apfel','Birne','Pflaume', usw.);
```

Also ohne diese Zählzeichen und ohne Operator. Ich brauch für die Levenshtein-Funktion auch die Werte in Hochkommas und mittels Komma getrennt. Wie krieg ich das denn hin?

Loddar


----------

